
Nitrous.IO is now in public beta - kjhughes
http://blog.nitrous.io/2013/06/26/nitrous-io-is-now-in-public-beta.html
======
purephase
Since the blog doesn't have an immediately obvious link to the actual product
homepage, here you go: [https://www.nitrous.io/](https://www.nitrous.io/)

My synopsis: A server provisioning, web-based IDE that allows for
collaborative development.

To the OP and owners, please correct me if I'm wrong but, either put that in
the title of the post or add it as an addendum to your blog posts. At the very
least, put a clear link to your main site on your blog.

All that being said, the service does look pretty cool. Congrats on the public
beta.

Edit: Changed as the blog does have links to the home page, they're just not
immediately obvious. My apologies.

~~~
karkarlawawa
There are sign-up buttons at the top-right of the page as well as the end of
the post that both point to the main website.

~~~
purephase
"Create a free box now!" and "Sign-up for free now!" should be "Find out how
we can dramatically improve your development workflow" or some such (better
copy).

The currect text assumes that you know what the service is.

Admittedly, I missed the "home" button in the top right as I assumed the logo
would take me to the home page, not to the blog. I stopped trying after that.

This is a common thread on HN with launch announcements. I'm not sure why
everyone avoids the blog pre-amble for posts destined for link aggregators:

"Nitrous.IO, the groundbreaking developer toolset that enables fast
provisioning and web-based coding and collaboration is pleased to announce the
first public beta. To find out more, check out our quick introduction..."

Then move on to specifics. I'm not a copy-editor, but a leading sentence like
this would go along way to help.

------
songzme
Just deployed a nodejs app to nitrous.io. Coming from a heroku background,
there are some quirks here and there. Wrote up a tutorial about how to deploy
nodejs apps on Nitrous if you have never done anything like that before:
[http://songz.quora.com/Deploying-your-app-on-Nitrous-
using-N...](http://songz.quora.com/Deploying-your-app-on-Nitrous-using-Node-
as-example)

------
moneyrich2
I'm gonna upvote this, because i just got a free box. kind of lol at the
hackers who couldn't find the link to the home page, I wouldn't worry about
that.

One gripe is it doesn't show what kind of box it is after you make it. Another
is no laravel+php box.

Thanks for putting go on there. Good luck I wish yall the best.

------
lpolovets
The pricing seems really odd to me. Beyond the free tier of 1 machine, 400MB
RAM, and 1GB storage, the monthly costs are $10/machine, $23/GB RAM, and
$28/10 GB storage. The machine and RAM prices seem reasonable, but the disk
space price is exorbitant. You're basically paying 1/3 of the price of a 1TB
hard drive, _monthly_ , for 10GB of storage. I wonder what the logic is behind
making storage so expensive.

~~~
manglav
I'm not exactly sure why it's so expensive, but it's not like you will need
it. The whole point of Nitrous.io is that it's a cloud ide. Unless you are
deploying a huge app (and if you're deploying a huge app, you probably don't
need a cloud IDE), you won't touch it.

------
MWil
As someone at the early beginner levels, this really appeals to me. If you
could integrate guided tutorials directly within the system...

~~~
songzme
wrote one up for ya! [http://songz.quora.com/Deploying-your-app-on-Nitrous-
using-N...](http://songz.quora.com/Deploying-your-app-on-Nitrous-using-Node-
as-example)

I dont work at Nitrous, just happy with them so far.

~~~
MWil
Oh thank you for making that but I meant a guided tutorial within the UI
itself to explain all of the elements of the page and whatnot.

Something like [http://try.kendoui.com/](http://try.kendoui.com/)

------
mthomas
It would be nice if they put a link to the main site from the blog for those
who don't know what this is.

~~~
ajhit406
[https://www.nitrous.io](https://www.nitrous.io)

There are a few links in the post that link to our signup page, but it's tough
to see with the dark background. Maybe it's time to change the background
color of our blog...

------
ganarajpr
More referral links :) If the other one is already exhausted..

[https://www.nitrous.io/join/AqqPlW923Js](https://www.nitrous.io/join/AqqPlW923Js)

------
songzme
in case anyone wants to use referrals, heres mine:
[https://www.nitrous.io/join/OpJoQ5iC2Wk](https://www.nitrous.io/join/OpJoQ5iC2Wk)

------
baltcode
What is the RDBMS backend? Is that included in the storage?

------
lurkinggrue
What is this?

------
joonian
this is a godsend for programming Luddites like me!

